# Help needed, have some questions



## m18a3z (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, im new to this forum, i also recently purschased a 2006 Nissan Altima SE-R black with the red and black interior with an automatic. The car's performance is great and im not looking to do anything crazy to the engine, i am however going to ask what would you recommend as far as small upgrades for the performance end, and what accessories would anyone say makes the car look even better than it already is. Ive seen a lot of SE-R's with the s5 grille, i like it but its pricey for just a grille. Also i do like the all blacked out tail lights, so any input would be great, also if you could provide me with some good websites to order these parts from that would be great. ill post pic's of the car later on.


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

google, search threads and read threads


----------



## kidashley25 (Jun 3, 2010)

try this performance car for Nissan Altima SE-R. I don't know what you like though.

___________________________________________________________________
Nissan Altima Tail Lights - TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLY -- Bulbs included; DOT and SAE approved; A high quality, direct fit OE replacement tail light assembly.

* 2005::SE-R; 6Cyl 3.5L;
* 2005|2006::S; 4Cyl 2.5L;
* 2005|2006::SE; 6Cyl 3.5L;
* 2005|2006::SL; 4Cyl 2.5L;
* 2005|2006::SL; 6Cyl 3.5L;
* 2006::Base; 4Cyl 2.5L;
* 2006::S; 6Cyl 3.5L;


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd say S5 grille (or eBay replica)
drop springs
FSTB
intake (pick your favorite brand, I made my own) 
exhaust (you're not going to find one that adds power. I removed mine)
tint
tune

That's about it for the beginning mods. I'll try to get pics of mine up if you want an idea of what I'm talking about. I got most of my parts from Racingline


----------

